# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath et variables d'environnement (homepath)

## Aurlien78

Salut,

J'aurais aim savoir s'il y a un moyen d'utiliser la variable %HOMEPATH% pour indiquer le chemin d'une source externe ?

Merci !!

----------


## virgul

Voir ici

----------

